# Future Dune Harbor Park MUSKEGON, Mi



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Excellent News 376 acres and a ton of Lake Michigan frontage for us.

*This is original project news *
MUSKEGON, MI – A new 214-acre “quiet” recreation area on Lake Michigan and featuring a large inland lake near Muskegon could be open to the public next year.

The project to transform the former Nugent Sand mining operation into Dune Harbor Park got a large boost Thursday when it was recommended for a $5 million Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund grant. It received the highest ranking out of 37 applications for land acquisition.









New 200-acre park on Lake Michigan could open next year near Muskegon


A $5 million grant has been recommended for the purchase of the former Nugent Sand property.




www.mlive.com






*This just released proposed addition*
MUSKEGON COUNTY, MI – Another 162 acres could be added to the future Dune Harbor Park on Lake Michigan if approval is given for a second $5 million state grant to purchase the former sand mining property.
Muskegon County is poised to request the grant from the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund to purchase the property off of Lincoln Street in Norton Shores.
The property includes a large inland lake, about 2,000 feet of Lake Michigan shoreline and vast swaths of wooded dune land. It’s connected to a similar 214-acre property to the south, also with an inland lake, that the county is purchasing with the help of an earlier $5 million grant from the same fund to create Dune Harbor Park.









$5M grant sought to expand Muskegon County’s planned park on Lake Michigan


Another 162 acres could be added to the future Dune Harbor Park in Norton Shores.




www.mlive.com


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

It's official !

MUSKEGON COUNTY, MI – More than 160 acres of future park property that includes 1,460 feet of Lake Michigan frontage are officially in public hands.
Muskegon County closed on the former Nugent Sand property on Dec. 13, finalizing the acquisition of property for its Dune Harbor Park.
The parcel that includes an inland lake created through sand mining operations will become the northern section of Dune Harbor Park. It will be opened for public use no later than March 13, 2023, said Muskegon County Community Development Director Robert Lukens.

The 214-acre southern section of the park opened earlier this year.
The county received two $5 million grants from the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund to purchase the two adjacent pieces of property. The first portion was acquired in late 2021 and also includes a manmade lake.
The two sections of the park are off of Lincoln Street in Norton Shores and are separated by Winnetaska Road.
Public input sessions to create a plan for the park will be held early next year, Lukens told MLive.

The property was purchased from Nugent Sand owners Robert Chandonnet and his daughters Suzette Colon and Deanna Chandonnet.

“My wife, Lynne, began this dream,” Robert Chandonnet said of his late wife in a prepared statement. “She always envisioned that this land would be a place many, many people could enjoy. Our family couldn’t be happier than to know this land will always be preserved and shared.”

It’s anticipated that the park will mostly remain in its natural state, Lukens said. The southern portion includes a trail that encircles the lake, which allows nonmotorized boats and catch-and-release fishing only. The northern portion was used more recently for mining and will need “ecological restoration” with native plantings, Lukens said.

One of the biggest challenges will be developing access to Lake Michigan from the northern section, he said. It will require traversing a critical dune and will need a state permit, he said.

So far, two parking lots have been developed for Dune Harbor Park. One is at Seminole Road and Norton Hills Road and the other is at Lincoln and Southwood Avenue. Eventually, parking kiosks will be placed in the lots for fee collection as is done in other Muskegon County parks.

A kayak launch likely will be constructed just off the Lincoln Street parking lot, Lukens said.

Temporary parking along an entrance road off of Lincoln Street will be established when the northern section opens next spring, he said.
Nugent Sand has retained a portion of property in the area where Cannon-Muskegon also operates a production plant.









Muskegon County has finalized the purchase of the second phase of Dune Harbor Park in Norton Shores. The first phase opened earlier this year.


This update originally found here: $5 million purchase of land with Lake Michigan frontage completes Dune Harbor Park


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

And a huge deer problem to go with it!


----------

